# Secret habit... BABY NAMES!



## StrawBerry2

We are WTT until August this year. Am I the only one already thinking of baby names? :baby:

Actually, I have always been looking at names and their meanings, for like the past 10 years...I have loads of "favourites" lol... But my fiance's name is Daniël (actually pronounced Daaniel..the dutch pronunciation) and if I had to choose RIGHT NOW, I would go with Daniel (english pronunciation)for a boy and Danielle for a girl.


Anyone else already looking for the PERfECT name...and what are your faves so far??


----------



## wtbmummy

We're not trying until the summer and already have our names set in stone. So dont worry your not the only one :winkwink: 
We plan on finding out the sex when I'm pg and then will call the baby its name from that moment :dance: 

Our names are : 
Girl - Scarlett Jade 
Boy - Micheal James 
And our surname is Swift. We will call it by its name straight away so people get used to it before baby is born, others say they want to wait and see what the baby "looks like" (If I've been calling it a name for 20 weeks I think it will look like it's name, but thats DH and my opinion) 

Everyones different about choosing a name. Some people find they only like a few names and pick easily and others like lots of names.

Just write down your short list and check it once in a while. You'll find you take some away and add new ones until you find something you and OH both like :happydance: 

Good luck picking :)


----------



## LynAnne

We don't even have a TTC date yet and we've had our names picked for ages! :blush: Two for a boy, two for a girl. 
Alex Steven Parker
Shaun Logan
Mia Isabel Alice
Kaitlyn Scarlett


----------



## StrawBerry2

Those are some beautiful names that you guys have picked! And I totally agree with you on picking the name before baby is born...we will be doing the same - and also finding out whether it will be a boy or a girl as soon as possible when the time comes :)

We are still working on second names. I am one of those people who like lots of different names, but my fiancé is very "strict" about which names he likes, either he LOVES it or he HATES it lol...but I actually like that about him, and I really want him to LOvE the names we end up picking :)

Thank you, will start with that list...especially with second names added on :)
Our surname will be Laubscher...yes a mouthful I know, ;) It's a surname of German origin, and it's pronouced like 'Lobe-shirr' ...hope that makes sense...Haha!

:)


----------



## StrawBerry2

LynAnne said:


> We don't even have a TTC date yet and we've had our names picked for ages! :blush: Two for a boy, two for a girl.
> Alex Steven Parker
> Shaun Logan
> Mia Isabel Alice
> Kaitlyn Scarlett

Hi LynAnne :)

I am glad I'm not alone in this ;)

I also love your names... My brothers name is also Shaun, but spelled "Sean", the Irish spelling, like Sean Connery. Kaitlyn is one of my absolute FaVE names as well :)


----------



## LynAnne

We don't even want to find out the sex so once we do finally TTC and get pregnant I won't find out if I'm getting a Mia or an Alex (those are our first choice names). We like the name Kaitlyn because my OH's name - well the nickname everyone knows him by - starts with a K and one of my middle names is Lyn so it feels like an amalgamation of our names :flower:
I'm always looking at names. I'd like four children eventually and I'm always saying to my OH "what if we have four girls or four boys? We need four sets of names for each sex!" :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Florence for a girl
Dexter for a boy

me and OH are a bit obsessed :blush:


----------



## staralfur

Yes, we've already got names picked out for our next LO. Which is nice because we fought over names the entire time I was pregnant with DD. ;) 

Girl: Violet Sadie (Sadie was my grandma's middle name - my DD has my OH's grandma's middle name)
Boy: Oliver Fynn (Fynn was my dad's family name and I just happen to love the name Fin for a boy, so it works out well!)


----------



## oceania

I havent given much thought to the other first names, but our child(ren) will have three given names, one "international" one which is the first one (easy to use in Nigeria where people speak English but not too hard either here in Finland), one traditional Finnish name and one Nigerian name based on my husbands tradition...we will both get to choose the traditional names on our own but probably will try to choose ones that fit with the first name.

I love Samuel, Rafael, Daniel, Gabriel for boys..angel names lol! But not Michael for some reason. I also like Jason a lot. (DH is James so Jason would be kinda cute)

For a girl I'm soo in love with Serafina. (my own name is Sofia btw)


----------



## MamaByrd

Awww... I love Sadie. I knew a baby named Selah[Say-La]. I thought that was cute too.

We're not TTC until 2014, so you're not the only one :winkwink:

We have:
Madilyn Grace
Noah Christian
Silas [NMN]

And last night we were just messing around, and our names combined [Calvin & Kaylee] make Calee. Or Cali, Kali, Kaly, Kalee. And... we met in California! Kinda silly, we may not use it, but it's cute to think about! Or that will just be our couple name :winkwink:


----------



## AngieBelle

My sister has had names picked out since around middle school- she has a whole collection of baby name books! I, on the other hand, have only thought about it a little, and DH doesn't enjoy speculation the way I do. My top contenders are Lily or Rosie for a girl and Nathan for a boy.


----------



## Elpis_x

I love names and have been choosing name combinations since I was about 14, I'm now 21 and TTC is still over 3 years away! I have some ideas :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

We love Noah, Owen, and Jack for boys and Fiona for a girl. I really want boys so I haven't really though about girl names! LOL


----------



## LovemyBubx

Im always looking at names, right now our names are:

Noah for a boy & Macie for a girl, not 100% on middle names yet. 

We wont be telling anyone our name choices until LO is born & we wont be finding out the sex, we wanted to know with DD but we couldnt find out but i actually loved having that huge surprise & being able to cuddle her & take it all in at once was amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I really like noah , but it is soooooo popular right now, that happens with names I suppose, maybe it is a subconscious thing ? Also we like hermione for a girl (yeah I know no one else likes it lol) :) x edit: I just looked through the thread lol and proved my own point about Noah lol ! Damn it ! Haha


----------



## OwlBump

Me and my OH love talking about names he's really fussy though but so far we have:

Joshua Anthony T
Megan Evelyn (or Eve)T 

Each middle name after a grand parent :)


----------



## Caite

I have thought about names. There are quite a few girls names I like (Emily, Sophia, Amy/Amelia, Ava, Maisey, Grace, Olivia, Ella, Evie, Harriett, Charlotte) but I want it to fit with either my nan's middle name or a slightly more modern (but quite common) version of her first name. For boys, I have such a hard time picking names I like. I tend to only like the older, more traditional names, like Daniel, Edward, Robert, Matthew or Thomas, but it has to fit with my granddad's name, too.

I used to have a whole bunch more favourite names, but I have had tonnes of pets and they all have people names, so they have had them, so they are out of the question for a baby :( as I never re-use names (I won't call a pet I have the same as another pet I have had in the past, even if it was when I was a child - there is no way I would do that with a baby!).


----------



## kksy9b

you are definitely not alone! We've had our names picked out for years!

Girls: Reagan Lynn
Claire Therese

Boys: Charles Atkins
 Eli Louis

Each name has a first or middle name of a parent (Lynn, Therese, Charles, Louis) and we just played around with the other name until we found ones we liked!


----------



## aidensxmomma

My little girl's first name is 100% set in stone. I will be using Iris. It means rainbow and my next baby will be my rainbow baby (after losing my daughter to SIDS in April). I feel it's the perfect fit to both honor my daughter and to give my next daughter her own special name if that makes sense. Like, I didn't want to use any part of Seraphina's name for my next daughter but I still wanted to honor Sera somehow. So that's how Iris came about. I don't have a middle name for Iris yet. That'll be decided later I think...plus, I can't find a nice middle name that goes with it. 

For a boy, I really like Zachary. I think it means "the lord remembers" which I really like because it feels like a nice way to honor Seraphina. But also, I just like the name. And the middle name with either be James or Stephen-James. Either way, James will be used and the reason is that it's my younger brother's middle name and my step-dad's name, so it has special meaning.

All my kids have family names for middle names and I would like to keep that tradition going.


----------



## Bubbles3806

I have quite a list of names, but none of them seem to fit with my OH's surname England. It seem hard to fit to, maybe since it starts with a vowel. He likes the name Preston for a boy, actually he is quite stuck on it, but I knew a Preston once who was very much a jerk so I just can't make myself like it lol. My grandma (who is dying and incredibly important to me, if not the most important person in my life) is named Rosalie so I would really like to incorporate that name if its a girl :)


----------



## Tangerine

Bubbles3806, my OH's surname starts with "Em" and I am having the same problem! Nothing seems to go with it. He is the only male in his generation to pass on the surname so (I've already been warned, multiple times) it is very important to his family that our children have his last name.


----------



## wishuwerehere

One of my favourite names ever for a girl is willow, but willow williamson sounds silly...


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm always looking at names. As well as trying to find a name that suits our surname I'm also trying to think of names that go with Olivia (DDs name)

So far I've got 
Ava Marie or Ava Jayne for a girl and
Finley although no middle name for a boy!!


----------



## FAR

I'm not even sure when we will be able to TTC, but yes, am always thinking about names, and mention them to OH now and then. Our favorites change a bit, so at the moment we really like Carrick for a boy, and Niamh for a girl.

In fact, I've been getting so used to talking to OH about baby things like this, that when we were at our friend's house the other day I just started talking about baby names, and then realised how funny it sounded when they were just like 'what...are you pregnant?!' :blush:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh yay! I like this post! I have always had a running list of baby names for years, even before I met my bf. We definitely have our boy name set in stone : Jacob Xavier (Jacobus was his grandpa and Xavier is my grandpa's middle name) 
We kinda both want to have a girl first (but of course it doesn't matter :) ) It just makes it hard because we can't seem to agree on girls names. I don't have my list in front of me but I know I like Avery, Addison and Chesney. 

Then there's the chance we get a pile of girls and no boys, then our perfect boy name would be ka-poot lol


----------



## MamaByrd

FAR said:


> I'm not even sure when we will be able to TTC, but yes, am always thinking about names, and mention them to OH now and then. Our favorites change a bit, so at the moment we really like Carrick for a boy, and Niamh for a girl.

How do you pronounce Niamh?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

aidensxmomma said:


> My little girl's first name is 100% set in stone. I will be using Iris. It means rainbow and my next baby will be my rainbow baby (after losing my daughter to SIDS in April). I feel it's the perfect fit to both honor my daughter and to give my next daughter her own special name if that makes sense. Like, I didn't want to use any part of Seraphina's name for my next daughter but I still wanted to honor Sera somehow. So that's how Iris came about. I don't have a middle name for Iris yet. That'll be decided later I think...plus, I can't find a nice middle name that goes with it.
> 
> For a boy, I really like Zachary. I think it means "the lord remembers" which I really like because it feels like a nice way to honor Seraphina. But also, I just like the name. And the middle name with either be James or Stephen-James. Either way, James will be used and the reason is that it's my younger brother's middle name and my step-dad's name, so it has special meaning.
> 
> All my kids have family names for middle names and I would like to keep that tradition going.


My middle name is Iris, after my Grandmother :thumbup: She died Ten years before i was even born (when my mum was only 16) , and we have the same birthday, which i think is pretty cool ? And i love the meaning of it, I will be passing it on if i ever have a daughter


----------



## Sarah lo

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I really like noah , but it is soooooo popular right now, that happens with names I suppose, maybe it is a subconscious thing ? Also we like hermione for a girl (yeah I know no one else likes it lol) :) x edit: I just looked through the thread lol and proved my own point about Noah lol ! Damn it ! Haha

I like hermione! I wanted to call DD hermione but DH (and everyone else!) Hated it. I blame harry potter! :) 

My favourite names are:

Boys:
Wesley 
Or
jasper 

Girls:
India Lillie 
or
Talitha Lillie 

Lillie is definite as that was my gran's name, not sure if we'd go for the more traditional spelling of Lilly though


----------



## candyem

RainbowDrop_x said:


> I'm always looking at names. As well as trying to find a name that suits our surname I'm also trying to think of names that go with Olivia (DDs name)
> 
> So far I've got
> Ava Marie or Ava Jayne for a girl and
> Finley although no middle name for a boy!!

I already have a little boy called Zachary but are always discussing names of our future baby should we be lucky enough again.

At the moment we love Finley and Ava. Also quite like Evie and Lucas :)


----------



## Elpis_x

MamaByrd said:


> FAR said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure when we will be able to TTC, but yes, am always thinking about names, and mention them to OH now and then. Our favorites change a bit, so at the moment we really like Carrick for a boy, and Niamh for a girl.
> 
> How do you pronounce Niamh?Click to expand...

It's pronounced like "neev" :thumbup:


----------



## chulie

Hahahaha...omg...at LEAST once a week we discuss names. It took us 2 years to come up with our first girls name..Sophie. We said thank god we had a girl because we had no agreeable boys names. We are SO opposite when it comes to names...I like boys names like Sebastian..he likes Matteo...My daughter is Sophie Madalane. Madalane is my mom's name....we actually already have a "next" girls name...if we have a girl her name will be Olivia Francis....Olivia is actually name our daughter started saying after the t.v show....OH didn't like it because it's Olivia the pig..but after our daughter saying it non stop...it somehow stuck with us both and now we just adore the name. Francis is after OH uncle who isn't married and wont have any kids.....Francis is ALSO my dad's name....I haven't mentioned this yet because secretly that would mean my girls together would have BOTH my parents name...and i LOVE that idea!!!hehehehehheehe......For a boy....possibly Oliver??? I dunno...we ALWAYS get stuck on boy agreeable names!! Actually we both like Xavier....but our last name starts with a Z and we feel it's kinda a weird looking name with a X and Z...hahahahaha....


----------



## loeylo

Omg Chulie, my boyfriend likes Sebastian as well! I have only heard the name used once before (and I am a high school teacher so come into contact with a lot of names!) I think I quite like it! I hate Seb though. 
We both have four letter names and my boyfriend has a long surname (9 letters) so I would like a shorter name - if you as me, 18 letters is a bit long for a surname and a first name together! 
For a boy I like Jamie and Ryan, I really like Calum too but I know too many Calum/Callums to ever call my kid it I think. I have some other names which I like but it is hard when you are a teacher because names remind you of pupils!
For a girl I like Olivia, Sophia, Brooke, Lilly, Ellie, Katie, Chloe, Paige ... I have so many names! My boyfriend hates all my girl names but in the end I think I will have the majority say over a girl name and he would have the majority say over a boy name (we won't find out the sex so would have a name each) then we will switch over when it comes to number 2 ... And three and four!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

candyem said:


> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm always looking at names. As well as trying to find a name that suits our surname I'm also trying to think of names that go with Olivia (DDs name)
> 
> So far I've got
> Ava Marie or Ava Jayne for a girl and
> Finley although no middle name for a boy!!
> 
> I already have a little boy called Zachary but are always discussing names of our future baby should we be lucky enough again.
> 
> At the moment we love Finley and Ava. Also quite like Evie and Lucas :)Click to expand...

Finley is a fave, I've always loved the name, it's what DD would have been called if she was a boy.

I LOVE Evie but my brother and his GF have already claimed that for when they have kids and I couldn't take it away from them I'd feel awful lol


----------



## staralfur

Sebastian is my #2 boys name and I'm hoping to have 2 boys so that I can use it. I love it!


----------



## loeylo

My boyfriend likes Sebastian and Felix. I like really traditional boys names and in our area, a boy with either of those names would get made fun of where we live!


----------



## Beffy

I LOVE Marceline. I'm very much stuck on Marceline and he may have to just cave eventually.  I also really like Aria/Arianna, Lily, Lyla, Jayden, and Quinn. He doesn't like any of those!

We both like Madeline, Sophia and Isabella. There are absolutely no boy names we both like, he always picks ones that I HATE! And he wants to name them after sports players he likes :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## crayoncrittle

Absolutely!! We've already got our first born girl and boy name - and backups! We're using a lot of family names as middle names (Rose, Michael, Thomas) but we have different first names. They're not common but not "unusual", most of them are "classic". Very happy with our choices! :)
Unfortunately we are keeping them secret for now!!


----------



## Loubie_2012

Chulie - my niece and nephew are called Sophie and Oliver - I'm biased but I think they're lovely together!

Me and my DH have been discussing names since we were first together and I've actually looked for years before that! We have no idea when we can start trying and I kind of have to stop myself looking because I'm scared of taking the fun out of it when I'm pregnant but I think I've probably chosen names already...

DH sister passed away 3 years ago tomorrow (today would actually have been her birthday) so if we have a girl she will have the middle name 'Janet'. My favourite girls names are Aria, Lila, Isla, and Amelie. I had a dream last night that I had a baby called Lila :blush: I used to love the name Lillie Mae but we have two family friends with this! I also liked Erin but we live in a place called Port Erin so I'm not going with that!

I'm pretty sure we will end up having a boy (as our friends all have girls!) and I really like Riley and Jaxon. I love Jai, Maddox and Lennox but DH won't have it lol!


----------



## RaspberryK

Lovely names here ladies! 
We had a list of names for 7 years, we had a mix of family names and classic /traditional. 
I was totally set on Alexander (Xander for short) but when he was born I chose "Bertie" Albert Edward out of the blue and I love it. Its my dh grandads and brothers names. 
I always find boys names easier. 
I love Scarlett and India for girls, but 2 cousins have recently called their babies those names. Grrr. 
X


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My fiance is so funny, I was mentioning baby names to him and he was like "Why do you have to name it right away?" I told him it's not a puppy, there's birth documents and they need a name. :rofl: We both had a good giggle over that.

For a girl I want Amelia Marie
For a boy we both want Dominick Matthew


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

wishuwerehere said:


> Florence for a girl
> Dexter for a boy
> 
> me and OH are a bit obsessed :blush:

Dexter is our little boys name. We are already talking about what to name our next one since it will have to be as unique as Dexter!


----------



## ljo1984

We're wtt August, ours is number 3 and still have the same boy name from day one which is Ethan Patrick. I've been thinking of girl names but nothing definate yet some I like are
Madeline (will be shortened to maddie)
Lydia
Isabelle
Edie

Then of course I need to match with a middle name!! Think I'm gonna wait until pregnant so oh will give it a bit more attention ha ha. We're always team yellow so will need a girl name choosing


----------



## Itsychik

With my DS, we had a boy and girl name chosen before we even started ttc :blush: My DH is Dutch so we agreed on using a Dutch name with our first child. If DS had been a girl, his name would have been "Léonie" (pronounced, "Lay-o-nie").

Now that we're planning to TTC in May, I want more American/English names (from my side) but I would like something that's not super common in the U.S. We've already agreed on a girl's first name, and that will be:

Juliet / Juliette (not sure on the spelling... I'm leaning towards the first option because it would be easier to pronounce correctly in Dutch as well as English) but middle name is still up in the air. Some names I like are:

Avery
Ariel
Shae
Vera (my grandmother's name)
Lilian

but I don't think they all match well with "Juliet."

For a boy, I have a bunch of names I like but DH and I had a hard time agreeing on a name with DS ("Bram" was literally the ONLY name we agreed on out of dozens) so it might take a little more effort to agree on a boys names. For first names, I like Jake, Taylor, and Blake (so far). Although DH has veto'd "Taylor" a bunch of times, I love the name so I'm keeping it on my list :) Some middle names I like are:

Taylor (if it doesn't make the first name I'm still hoping to a middle name!)
Tobias
Gabriel
Jordan
Drake


ahhhh.,.. so many choices. And I'm sure once I actually start looking I'll find a bunch more I like as well.

Anyone have any combinations they like the most of the choices above? (and if you hate them all, that's OK too :) )


----------



## ladybrixton

Lots of lovely names on here and loads are on our lists!

We have always talked about names. I write in my spare time and am forever thinking of names. With our son we only had to veto a few of each other's choices before we found one we both loved. He is called Oscar Benjamin. Oscar is a name I have always loved - I'm, British, but from Holland (if that makes sense!) and Oscar was more popular over there when I was growing up (as was Sebastian, which so many of you are mentioning and Felix too - which was one name I love, but my husband vetoed!). Benjamin is a family name on my side of the family.

We've already decided on our next one's name:
Theo Edward or Isla Sophia.

After them we only have girls names lined up, so if we have another little boy next then the third baby had better not be a boy as we wouldn't have any names we agree on!! :)

Che x


----------



## Staceysparkle

I've had a list of names I like on my phone since WTT last time :rofl: Our little man is Connor and the names left on the list are-

Girls - Poppy, Sofia, Eden

Boys - Rocco, Wyatt


----------



## JangPettigrew

Hebrew names are good names in my opinion.


----------



## TwilightAgain

I have tonnes of girl names which I love. OH and I adore Lily and it goes with his surname but this is already a baby lily in the family so I doubt we'll go with that if we do have a little girl.

As for boys, neither of us have many favourites. I like Declan but OH isn't a fan, and I love Luca but it doesn't go with his surname :(

As for girls, my favourites are.....

Lily
Chloe
Haley
Sophia
Charlotte
Scarlett

:)


----------



## liz1985

We do talk about names but nothing final. I love the name James but can't use it because too many children close to me called James, may use it as a middle name. I don't have any girls names either, if DS was a girl we would have had Isabella, but don't want that anymore. We won't tell anyone the name we pick untill the baby is born, we didn't with DS either.


----------



## madseasons

DH and I finally put a final stamp on our next LO's name. Our first is Drake Logan, and the next will be:

BOY

Walker Bohden

GIRL:

Freya Evangeline

DH tired to pull the rug out on TTC this coming summer right before Christmas, but HE is the one starting to bring it up now! Praying he gets into this new job before then! :)


----------



## madseasons

liz1985 said:


> We do talk about names but nothing final. I love the name James but can't use it because too many children close to me called James, may use it as a middle name. I don't have any girls names either, if DS was a girl we would have had Isabella, but don't want that anymore. We won't tell anyone the name we pick untill the baby is born, we didn't with DS either.

We are keeping not only the name secret, but even that we may be TTC this year a secret from his family. We may not annouce the name until we have the baby, but we are still going to find out the sex.........going to be tough!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm already thinking of name too, although my tubes are still tied.

For a boy, I LOVE Levi Matthew Silas and for a girl, I love Georgia Charlotte.


----------



## Loubie_2012

deegilbert said:


> DH and I finally put a final stamp on our next LO's name. Our first is Drake Logan, and the next will be:
> 
> BOY
> 
> Walker Bohden
> 
> GIRL:
> 
> Freya Evangeline
> 
> DH tired to pull the rug out on TTC this coming summer right before Christmas, but HE is the one starting to bring it up now! Praying he gets into this new job before then! :)

My maiden name was Walker and my Grandad was quite disappointed when I got married this year as I was the last person in the family with the surname (he had two girls and my mum wasn't married to my Dad so I used her maiden name all my life even when she married my Step Dad). I've been contemplating using Walker as a first name if we had a boy but not sure what DH would think... I think I might work on him lol.


----------



## madseasons

Loubie_2012 said:


> deegilbert said:
> 
> 
> DH and I finally put a final stamp on our next LO's name. Our first is Drake Logan, and the next will be:
> 
> BOY
> 
> Walker Bohden
> 
> GIRL:
> 
> Freya Evangeline
> 
> DH tired to pull the rug out on TTC this coming summer right before Christmas, but HE is the one starting to bring it up now! Praying he gets into this new job before then! :)
> 
> My maiden name was Walker and my Grandad was quite disappointed when I got married this year as I was the last person in the family with the surname (he had two girls and my mum wasn't married to my Dad so I used her maiden name all my life even when she married my Step Dad). I've been contemplating using Walker as a first name if we had a boy but not sure what DH would think... I think I might work on him lol.Click to expand...

Thats awesome! :) 

I love the name Walker and its really grown on me. (Even though the name comes from my DH's favorite Scifi character in a book :haha:) 

You have an GREAT maiden name! :haha:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

We have talked about names already...We have come up with Anthony (or Antonio) and Lucas for boys and Olivia Jane for our first girl...she will be a 5th generation Jane... and also we like Julianna. We thought up a whole list one time but never wrote the names down so now i can't remember all of the boy names we came up with lol


----------



## chazzmatazz

We already have a shortlist I'm glad to hear other people do as well!

Boys: Ollie, Barney, Freddie or Bobby

Girls: Millie, Maizie, Mollie, Bella or Ellie


----------



## sarah0108

I'm always thinking of baby names and have already got my girl name picked haha


----------



## Cat

Im liking Gabe for a boy and Florence for a girl
Im wondering if mentioning this to my other half would either freak him out further or make him start thinking of having a baby as more of a real idea if a name is attached instead of just a possible 'it'


----------



## LunaRose

It's my favourite hobby :haha:

We love ...

Girl - Eva Amelie. Layla, Robyn, Sienna.

Boy - Dylan, Max, Elliott. Middle name William (family name). DF LOVES Elijah but I'm not sure!

I found picking names seemed so easy ... Until I was pregnant! Now I'm not pregnant, it's easy again! Haha ..


----------



## Button#

We will use the girls name we picked last time if our second is a girl which is Cordelia Rose.

I have a list of boys names which will probably be 10x longer by the time I'm preganant. We really struggled with boys names last time, Ashley was the only one we liked. So far our list is

Jasper
Seth
Lawrence 
Fraser
Spencer
Walter


----------



## Scottishgem

Our wee girl is Sadie Catherine, i love it as i don't know of any other Sadies in my immediate area or that of our friends and family, it was that or Ruby Elizabeth, the middle names were not set though so she may of been Sadie Elizabeth or Ruby Catherine, we only had one boys name picked out we love Auley(pronounced ollie/olly) but its the Scottish Version. Names i like this time round are .

Jean
Nina
Silvy

Auley
Bertie
Greyson
am finding it hard to think of boys names this time round.


----------



## sarah0108

I'm really struggling for boys names, nothing sounds right with the surname :/ there are a few 'odd' names I like but I doubt they will fit in with my other twos names


----------



## mayb_baby

Girls
Sophia 
Ivy 
Naomi
Sienna

Boy
Jasper
Ryan
Riley 
Rupert


----------



## brunette&bubs

I have a list of names. Hubby and I haven't agreed on anything yet but whenever i like a name I jot it down.

Girls:

Mackenzie (Kenzie)
Gulianna
Harper
Brooklyn
Audrey
Kelley
Lucille (Lucy)

Boys

Asher
Finnley
Harrison
Henry
Parker
Theodore (Theo)


----------



## chazzmatazz

brunette&bubs said:
 

> I have a list of names. Hubby and I haven't agreed on anything yet but whenever i like a name I jot it down.
> 
> Girls:
> 
> Mackenzie (Kenzie)
> Gulianna
> Harper
> Brooklyn
> Audrey
> Kelley
> Lucille (Lucy)
> 
> Boys
> 
> Asher
> Finnley
> Harrison
> Henry
> Parker
> Theodore (Theo)

I love Theo OH not so keen


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

See I like Theodore but I don't like theo , I prefer ted or teddy =)


----------



## ladybrixton

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> See I like Theodore but I don't like theo , I prefer ted or teddy =)

Our next little boy is going to be called Theo Edward. I love the name Theo, but not Theodore. It goes well with our son Oscar's name. Theo and Oscar - I just like it :thumb up:

My husband wasn't too keen on Theo at first, but I talked him round. I do think he'll end up calling him Ted with the Edward link, rather than Theo.

We'll see :)

x


----------



## Onions

I've had mine thought out for a while, but recently OH has been chipping in:

Girl:
Gracie Leigh
Charlotte Elizabeth

Boy: Only one

Isaac Rowan Andrew

Rowan is my brother's name, and Andrew is OH dad's.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

See, Teddy's are named after Theodore Roosevelt, so that is why I instantly think teddy when I hear theodore , I think I would like Theo but a girl I don't like called her boy Theo and that killed it for me hahahha


----------



## Button#

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> See, Teddy's are named after Theodore Roosevelt, so that is why I instantly think teddy when I hear theodore , I think I would like Theo but a girl I don't like called her boy Theo and that killed it for me hahahha

I added Theodore to my list because I like the nickname teddy but because it reminds me of Little Women


----------



## chazzmatazz

My current number one boys name is Barney but I keep changing my mind!


----------



## RosieRosieP

Hello,

We have Emmy Lucretia picked out for a girl. They are both family names :thumbup:

Not agreed on boys names yet but we still have time.....


----------



## crayoncrittle

What do you think of the name Tansy? It means "Eternal Light". I've only met one Tansy in my life and she was a pretty sweet chick. 

It's not too unusual is it?


----------



## crayoncrittle

Also is the name Clarke too lame now? It's my Grandad's name, but everyone calls him Charlie - so that'd be his nickname. Or I could confuse everyone and call our son James Clarke (or something) and call him Charlie :p


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I knew a tansley not a tansy and he was a right twit lol I like Clarke =)


----------



## Doodlebug28

I am not even sure when I will be TTC but I have picked out names! Skylar Rae or Remmington Ann for a girl and Liam Thomas or maybe Gavin Forest for a boy!


----------



## StrawBerry2

[QUOTE=Mrs Dragonfly;24944751]My fiance is so funny, I was mentioning baby names to him and he was like "Why do you have to name it right away?" I told him it's not a puppy, there's birth documents and they need a name. :rofl: We both had a good giggle over that.

For a girl I want Amelia Marie
For a boy we both want Dominick Matthew[/QUOTE]

I love the names you guys picked! And LOL about your fiancé's thoughts on not naming 'it' ;) straight away lol. Sounds like something my fiancé would say :dohh: 

I just wanted to add that I am considering Dominic for a boy, without the k at the end. Not sure about the second name yet! XxxX 

Here's what I found about the name *Dominic* on wikipedia: 

Dominic is a male name common among Roman Catholics and other Latin-Roman based cultures. Originally from the late Roman-Italic name "Dominicus" its translation means "Of Our Lord", "Lordly", "Belonging to God" or "of the Master". Variations include: Dominicus, Dominik, Dominick, Domenic (Italian rendition), Domenico, Domanic, Domonic, Domingo and the unisex but usually Feminine as -Dominique.


----------



## Buttercup84

I like Astrid, Annie, Carrie and Billie for a girl and Edward, Jamison, Arlo and Dominic (was our boy choice for DD) for a boy. Not sure about middle names yet.


----------



## kellerbells

For a boy, we're thinking Gabriel Alistair. Alistair is after by DH's father who passed away 6 months before we were married. And if a girl, Avery Lynn. I've liked Gabriel (Gabe) for a long time, but recently came across Avery. :kiss:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I love thinking about baby names! 

For a girl I like Lacey and Lexie. Middle names will be Amelia Bell, or Annabel (family names) and that's pretty certain. 
For a boy me and OH agree on hardly anything! I really like Jacob. Middle name will be John as we both have about 100 John's on each side of our families!


----------



## kellerbells

bumblebeexo said:


> I love thinking about baby names!
> 
> For a girl I like Lacey and Lexie. Middle names will be Amelia Bell, or Annabel (family names) and that's pretty certain.
> For a boy me and OH agree on hardly anything! I really like Jacob. Middle name will be John as we both have about 100 John's on each side of our families!

I love Lexie!!!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

LOL yeah like you all always thinking names we always had Chloe and Jack then when I fell with DD I went off chloe as it was so popular and we had Shayne and Josh on short list and no girls as was convinced I was having a boy in the end Hubby won and she was named Chloe and got my middle name.

This time I am loving Lexi for girl and I always liked Lennon for a boy but sure it will change LOL


----------



## Hollynesss

I haven't discussed names with OH yet, but I have had favorite names for years :) 

Girls:
Charlotte Noelle (My middle name)
Cassidy Rachel

Boys:
Carter Heath (OH's middle name)
Elliott James


----------



## crayoncrittle

My husbands name is Elliott, I *love *the name and probably would have used it for my boys.

Just a warning: you've gotta be prepared for people to spell it wrong; Elliot or Eliott are common misspellings. DH probably gets his spelled Elliot 70% of the time - even on facebook when his name is RIGHT THERE! haha

Also I LOVE the name Cassidy!


----------



## LoolaBear

i am always thinking of names! Boys name is set in stone Jacob Colin. girls name i am always changing my mind :haha: Right now i am loving Lena but knowing me next week that will change, it was Iona last week :rofl:

you cna always find me hanging out in the baby names section :winkwink: i have always loved baby names and my school books (which are 10+ years old now :wacko: ) is absolutely covered in lists of names i have like over the years, so its nothing new to me :haha: just made worse with having had actual babies to name :rofl:


----------



## Kate7590

We've had names picked out for a while now...:blush:

Girl- Ruby
Boy- Jordan Daniel


----------



## Hollynesss

crayoncrittle said:


> My husbands name is Elliott, I *love *the name and probably would have used it for my boys.
> 
> Just a warning: you've gotta be prepared for people to spell it wrong; Elliot or Eliott are common misspellings. DH probably gets his spelled Elliot 70% of the time - even on facebook when his name is RIGHT THERE! haha
> 
> Also I LOVE the name Cassidy!

Thank you!! I have always loved the name Elliott :) I had a dream one night a few years ago that I had a daughter named Cassidy, so it just feels right <3


----------



## sarah34

I have a perfect name for a girl - Sophie Niamh but cannot think of a boys name I like!! X


----------



## Alyss

If I have a girl, we will name her Leah Lenore after a little girl I care for. I don't know about boy's names yet. But we don't have a TTC date so we have time to figure it out .


----------



## Cryssie

Our boy is Aleksander Joseph. If we have a girl next she will be Lainee A. Middle name hasn't been decided yet. A boy possibly Benjamin Allen but will definitely have Allen as a middle name.


----------



## crayoncrittle

Our favourite girls name is Audrey, but I can't think of a nickname. Unless we call her something different like Bug or something.do you know what the nickname for Audrey would be? Deedee, Audie?


----------



## Quicksand

For girls:

Love, love love the name Peyton Elizabeth (elizabeth my mom and gma's middle name)

Rylie Lynn (lynn my dad's middle name)


For boys:

I like Skyler Thomas, but my FI thinks Slyler is too girly lol ..he likes Preston Thomas because it's a strong name (thomas is FI and gpa's middle name)

I also like the names Jaden Alan or Parker Alan 


...oh and last name is Williams.. if that makes a difference lol


----------



## Quicksand

crayoncrittle said:


> Our favourite girls name is Audrey, but I can't think of a nickname. Unless we call her something different like Bug or something.do you know what the nickname for Audrey would be? Deedee, Audie?

Maybe, Drey?


----------



## pandabub

OH refuses to discuss names until we are pg (and even then he's difficult and disinclined to venture away from his one favourite name), whereas I find myself pondering them all the time...

DD is Sienna Elizabeth. Possibilities for a sister include Hazel, Pearl, Fearne, Cleo (OH's fav), Madeleine, Arwen.

For boys, however, we are agreed on either Cassius or Leo (the result of a never-since-repeated names discussion for possible siblings).

It is altogether possible that LO#2 will end up named none of the above, especially when it comes to girl names; OH and I have very different preferences.


----------



## Alyss

crayoncrittle said:


> Our favourite girls name is Audrey, but I can't think of a nickname. Unless we call her something different like Bug or something.do you know what the nickname for Audrey would be? Deedee, Audie?

For Audrey, a nickname could be Dree (like Brie). I dunno, Audrey's a cute name though :flower:


----------



## BommaMomma

Haha, alwayssss looking at names!

Fave girls (so far lol): Harlow, Matilda, Harper Mae, Violet Lily, Adelaide, Annabelle, Ruby and Ellidine. (Love Winter as a middle name. Totally obsessed with Nicole Ritchie's daughters name: Harlow Winter Kate. Can I just change the Kate lol?)

Boys: Our first boy is 100% decided already...Silas Black (Black is a middle name, not our last name.) We also love Sonny, Rocky and Romeo. Would love to use Alistair as a middle name.

DDs name is Scarlett Rose. I thought it was pretty uncommon, but I'm seeing more and more of it lately!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Right now i am Loving Alice, and i really like Rosalie and everytime i hear it on that Mr selfridges every week i think Naww that's sweet. However it has quite a twilight affiliation now doesn't it :( 

I still really like Noah for a boy, I think that is one that will get crazy popular haha, :/
Alexander - Oh isn't too keen 
Edward and Theodore are my other two current faves :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

BommaMomma said:


> Haha, alwayssss looking at names!
> 
> Fave girls (so far lol): Harlow, Matilda, Harper Mae, Violet Lily, Adelaide, Annabelle, Ruby and Ellidine. (Love Winter as a middle name. Totally obsessed with Nicole Ritchie's daughters name: Harlow Winter Kate. Can I just change the Kate lol?)
> 
> Boys: Our first boy is 100% decided already...Silas Black (Black is a middle name, not our last name.) We also love Sonny, Rocky and Romeo. Would love to use Alistair as a middle name.
> 
> DDs name is Scarlett Rose. I thought it was pretty uncommon, but I'm seeing more and more of it lately!!

Silas black, just bothered me for about two minutes i sat here thinking... WHERE is that from, and then i realised Sirius black is the harry potter guy (harrys godparent thingy for those that don't know) obviously sirius is different to silas, but it had me for a minute:haha:


----------



## BommaMomma

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Silas black, just bothered me for about two minutes i sat here thinking... WHERE is that from, and then i realised Sirius black is the harry potter guy (harrys godparent thingy for those that don't know) obviously sirius is different to silas, but it had me for a minute:haha:

OMG Rhi, I didn't even realize that lol!:dohh: Now that you mention it, I do remember his name in the movie! :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah ahaha, I know it's not the exact same name but it was similar enough to jog my memory. It was really frustrating, like when you see an actor in a film and can't place them or name them and it bugs u for a while haha :) 

It just makes the name cooler tbh ! :)


----------



## Ladyj1991

We want Lola for a girl and Alfie for a boy!


----------

